# Is there such a thing as to stiff of a ride?



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

For the track probably not but in a daily driver its all up to you what you can handle. With all the crappy roads around me I need the non-sport tuned suspension & large sidewall of the 16in 1LT rims to soak up some of the bumps.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I wanna get the strut tower bars (front and rear), coil overs, sway bars and the chassis braces....but is there a negative side to having all these pieces on the car at all at once? I wanna track and autoX this car in the future.


The only thing you listed that will make your ride stiffer is the coil overs. Spring rates and shock valving will determine that. Get quality shocks like Koni or Bilstein. I prefer the higher spring rate and over damped setup. Tires make a huge impact on ride and grip. Grassroots Motorsports usually does a few tire comparisons a year, check them out. Strangely the most expensive tire isn't always the best. Sometimes it's the least expensive tire that performs best.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Coils are also adjustable. All the other stuff only tightens body roll.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

There is such a thing as too stiff. If your suspension is too stiff you will end up jumping around when hitting bumps in the road, which can make your tires bounce off the ground and loose traction. That, or you install a spring thats insanely stiff, like a 16K, and you have no chassis mods to support the stiffness, and you end up doing something stupid like breaking a control arm/etc. from hitting so hard that the stock parts cant handle the force.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

Same with what they said. It's all up to how you feel about it. I live in St. Louis where we have shitty roads. My previous car was a cobalt that sat a little over 3 inches off the ground. Did it suck to drive? Yes. But I didn't care much, I still enjoyed driving it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Overly stiff sport suspensions cause unnecessary wear and premature failure on many components. I've disliked both cars I have owned with sports packages and will never buy another.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, bump steer is a b***h. I had my Koni yellows set full stiff, that lasted about 45 mins before I jacked the car up and compressed the shock by hand to adjust the stiffness. I so wish koni yellows stop with universal fronts. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jalaner said:


> Overly stiff sport suspensions cause unnecessary wear and premature failure on many components. I've disliked both cars I have owned with sports packages and will never buy another.


Oh look, a pebble! THUMP

Yeah, I hated mine too. Spring seats and ball joints were common failures. 

A good chassis makes great cornering ability, not just adding stiff springs and struts to a normal car. Fortunately, a Cruze has a great chassis for that. 



Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Been there, done that. I once had a AutoX/Time Trial/Gymkana car that was my daily driver. Basically, it was a street legal race car. Never drove it long distance as it was just too harsh.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Should of phrased it better, meant chassis stiffeners mainly. Would installing all the bottom chassis stiffeners along with the strut tower bars( front & rear) and sway bars be over kill?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope. You might notice better steering response but not a harsher ride.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Good to hear, now I just gotta track down the chassis braces!!


----------



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

You may be surprised how much a body can absorb from the road. Additionally the suspension is a tuned system. One must really know what they are doing to make adjustments to that system, and tune from there.


----------

